# Neuer Verein im Saarland "Volcano-Riders"



## sk8-ben (28. Januar 2008)

Der Verein beschäftigt sich hauptsächlich mit DDD. 

Weiter Infos findet Ihr auf der Webseite des Vereins.

www.volcano-riders.de

Für Fragen, Kommentare und Anregungen steht euch auch ein
Gästebuch zur verfügung.


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. Januar 2008)

Konkurrenz für die Soulrider ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtchecker (28. Januar 2008)

Wie will man denn mit einem Verein konkurrieren,der schon fast 150 Mitglieder hat?

Wir wollen diesen Sport einfach fördern und eine Downhillstrecke in einem der Landkreise St.Wendel,Baumholder oder Kusel realisieren!

Zusätzlich werden viele junge Nachwuchsracer gefördert,indem sie die Chance kriegen an Rennen teilzunehmen und man Ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt in Bikeparks auf höherem Niveau zu trainieren als auf den Hometrails!

Wir rechnen also mit einer guten Zusammenarbeit,was die Soulrider angeht!!

Was in fünf Jahren ist??? Wir lassen uns überraschen und der Vorstand arbeitet hart! 

Eine professionell gestaltete Homepage geht Mitte Februar online!!

www.volcano-riders.de


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Januar 2008)

Je mehr Leute und Vereine unseren Sport nach aussen tragen umso besser ist das für den Downhillsport. Wenn die Leute überhaupt was kennen ist es gerade mal CC.. und das auch nur wenige, für den Rest sind wir doch alle Waldzerstörer, rücksichtslose MTBler etc. egal ob DDD oder CC .
Daher ist es gut wenn ich junge BIker oder auch ältere organisieren und versuchen was auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Januar 2008)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute und Vereine unseren Sport nach aussen tragen umso besser ist das für den Downhillsport. Wenn die Leute überhaupt was kennen ist es gerade mal CC.. und das auch nur wenige, für den Rest sind wir doch alle Waldzerstörer, rücksichtslose MTBler etc. egal ob DDD oder CC .
> Daher ist es gut wenn ich junge BIker oder auch ältere organisieren und versuchen was auf die Beine zu stellen.


 

Gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht !
Im Gegensatz zu uns CC-Fahrern die ja eigentlich fahren können wo sie wollen, müsst ihr aber auch des Öfteren auf die Unterstützung/Genehmigung von Ämtern, Behörden, Förstern usw. hoffen.
Macht hier aber EIN starker Verein mit vielen Mitgleidern nicht  mehr Sinn (bzw Eindruck !?)  als etliche kleine Grüppchen ?
Die Freeride-Crew hat sich doch auch mit den Soulridern zusammengeschlossen


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Januar 2008)

Ja wir sind der größte Verein für DDD in Deutschland. Natürlich je mehr umso besser. Doch ist es sicherlich auch gut, wenn es mehrere Vereine gibt, da es dann "von mehereren Seiten" her Aufmerksamkeit gibt. Soulrider e.V. wird ja als einzelner Verein gesehen, egal ob 10 oder 500 Mitglieder. 
Sollten die Volcano Riders scheitern, sind sie aber auch gerne bei uns willkommen, um gemeinsam für unseren Sport zu kämpfen.


----------



## cpetit (29. Januar 2008)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Doch ist es sicherlich auch gut, wenn es mehrere Vereine gibt, da es dann "von mehereren Seiten" her Aufmerksamkeit gibt. Soulrider e.V. wird ja als einzelner Verein gesehen, egal ob 10 oder 500 Mitglieder.



Sehe ich auch so.  

Auch wenn ich mehr der Marathon-Farhrer bin, freue ich mich wenn hier im Saarland endlich mal eine offizielle Strecke gebaut wird. 

Ich hoffe, das es in St.Ingbert endlich bald los geht.


----------



## dirtchecker (29. Januar 2008)

Nett das ihr uns willkommen heißt,falls es nicht laufen sollte.....

Aber grundsätzlich sind wir ja nicht zum Scheitern angetreten,sondern um ein ähnlich erfolgreiches Projekt zu starten,wie ihr das ja in St.Ingbert eindrucksvoll durchgezogen habt!

Man muss auch dazu sagen,das bei zwei Vereinen im Saarland auch die Chance besteht,demnächst zwei Strecken zu haben...nach Insiderinformationen,stehen da die Chancen auch nicht so schlecht;-)!

St.Wendel zum Beispiel ist ja eine radsportbegeisterte Stadt,mit einem Bürgermeister,der was das angeht einiges vorweisen kann!!

Die Soulrider können uns dabei mit Sicherheit in vielen Angelegenheiten,mit ihrer Erfahrung weiterhelfen und dabei die Möglichkeit geben,Downhill im Saarland noch größer zu machen!!

Für die Gästebucheinträge auf unserer Homepage schon mal vielen Dank!!


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Januar 2008)

getreu dem Motto: Zusammen sind wir stark   

Haut rein jungs


----------



## dirtchecker (29. Januar 2008)

So denk ich mir das auch-zusammen sind wir stark!

Das Saarland wird jetzt mal so langsam Downhill&Freeride-mässig erschlossen !!

Man wird sich auf jeden Fall bald mal über den Weg laufen!

Bis dahin,Ride on!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Januar 2008)

dirtchecker schrieb:


> Man wird sich auf jeden Fall bald mal über den Weg *laufen*!


 
 Wusst ichs doch, dass DDD nix mit biken zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (30. Januar 2008)

gibt ja noch einen kleinen Unterschied. Der Verein beschäftigt sich hauptsächlich mit DDD. 

Wir beschäftigen uns ausschliesslich mit DDD obwohl wir da noch Slopestyle und im engeren Sinne FR mit dazuzählen.  

Ich finds mutig und gut. Is irre viel aufwand der sich aber lohnen kann. Wichtig ist das die Gravity Rider Union , oder wie das heißt  mal den A hochbekommt und was auf die beine stellt. von aussen z.B. vom *** kommt da eh null,0.

also viel erfolg


----------



## -STU- (30. Januar 2008)

Erstmal Danke für euer Feedback!
@ Maui: geb dir völlig Recht, dass es viel Aufwand ist nen Verein zu gründen und zu entwickeln, aber wir hoffen durch unser Engagement einiges dazu beitragen zu können, dass DH/FR hier bekannter und angesehener wird (wie erwähnt, für viele sind wir quasi kriminell ).
Freu mich schon auf unsere weitere Zusammenarbeit, weil wie gesagt: Im Nordsaarland gibts Gleichgesinnte!!!


Wir freuen uns natürlich, wenn ihr Anregungen oder Fragen an uns habt...immer her damit!!

Bis dann Peace, Love and Ride on!
 
-STU-


----------



## sk8-ben (27. Februar 2008)

Die neue HP ist online!


----------



## dirtchecker (27. Februar 2008)

Endlich ist es vollbracht-die neue Homepage ist echt gut geworden und kann sich sehen lassen! 

Bringt vor allem viel Vorfreude für eine hoffentlich erfolgreiche Saison!!

Wir lassen es krachen!!

www.volcano-riders.de


----------

